# Guess the old adverts and add yours



## Treacle (Jul 8, 2020)

Here's a few for now.  ☺


----------



## jerry old (Jul 8, 2020)

not sure what a proper response entitles.
I see Reginal Parrin  in the last photo-with his secretary, I think.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 8, 2020)

Sorry Jerry I probably didn't explain it properly. These adverts are advertising a product. What is the product?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2020)

Nimble Bread
Yellow Pages 
Birds Eye fish fingers
Smash ( for mash get smash)
Cinzano ( Joan Collins & Leonard Rossiter )


----------



## Treacle (Jul 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Nimble Bread
> Yellow Pages
> Birds Eye fish fingers
> Smash ( for mash get smash)
> Cinzano ( Joan Collins & Leonard Rossiter )


You got it hollydolly just to add  with yellow pages  I think it was J R Hartley - fishing book?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2020)

Treacle said:


> You got it hollydolly just to add  with yellow pages  I think it was J R Hartley - fishing book?


 I knew it was yellow pages, but for the life of me I couldn't think what the old boys' name was  ...happy days...


----------



## Treacle (Jul 9, 2020)

A few more:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

I know all of these, so I'll give someone else a chance


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Sorry Jerry I probably didn't explain it properly. These adverts are advertising a product. What is the product?


Not American.....


----------



## Treacle (Jul 16, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Not American.....


Sorry Ken N Tx not a fair post.  But hey you realised they were not American  Should I remove the post? Haven't been on this forum for that long so don't know how to remove it. ☺


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Sorry Ken N Tx not a fair post.  But hey you realised they were not American  Should I remove the post? Haven't been on this forum for that long so don't know how to remove it. ☺


No of course you shouldn't remove them...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2020)

OK...
*Cadbury Flake*
* PG Tips Tea
Tesco
BT*
*Halifax*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 16, 2020)

Next one :  ☺


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

*Hovis.*...


----------



## Treacle (Jul 24, 2020)

Looks like it's just you and me hollydolly


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)

I am looking, but am clueless...


----------



## Treacle (Jul 24, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I am looking, but am clueless...


It's another UK Ad Ken (at least I don't think it hit USA) but thanks for trying. I don't think I've thought this post/thread through !!!!!!!! But if you want to post some of the American ads feel free.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2020)

Americans can't watch British commercials, generally.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Americans can't watch British commercials, generally.


..lol...and British can't watch American commercials either... ...


----------



## Treacle (Jul 25, 2020)

Think I might have failed on this post.  Anyone want to try the cheese platter I put in the Food post!!!!!????


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2020)

You guys carry on and have fun with this!


----------

